# Replacing an i8's Hybrid System with 800HP V8



## 1jze36_munich93 (Dec 10, 2015)

Respect to the fabricators on this build. And who ever has this money to do this Fk u I'm jealous.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

